
Show HN: Find your next book to read - qrv3w
https://www.booksuggestions.ninja/
======
qrv3w
I made this to find a book similar to Weaveworld by Clive Barker. [1]

Basically, I was motivated from frustration with book suggestions services
that inevitably included suggestions with unrelated genres, multiple books
from the same author, or sequels. I wanted to get suggestions without those,
hence this app.

I ended up finding one of the best books I've ever read, Library at Mount Char
(#2 on the suggestions for Weaveworld). [2] Maybe it will be useful for you
too!

[1] [https://rpiai.com/why-i-made-a-book-recommendation-
service/](https://rpiai.com/why-i-made-a-book-recommendation-service/)

[2] [https://www.booksuggestions.ninja/book/weaveworld-by-
clive-b...](https://www.booksuggestions.ninja/book/weaveworld-by-clive-
barker/)

------
discombobulate
Tested it out. Seems to work well. How's it implemented?

~~~
qrv3w
The matching is done by finding similar genres. Each book has a genre-
probability vector. I then measured the pairwise distance between all the
books for each genre-probability vector (~3 million books, so this takes some
time). The book suggestions you see are the top closest matches to that
particular genre-probability vector.

The searching is done with elasticsearch and the backend is Flask.

